
Smallest RPN Calculators - DanBC
https://www.swissmicros.com/#
======
ScottBurson
Rather than carry another device, I use RealCalc [0] on my Android phone. It
supports RPN.

Besides, my HP-16C still works :-)

[0] [http://www.quartic-software.co.uk/](http://www.quartic-software.co.uk/)

~~~
melloclello
Shamelessly plugging my iOS RPN calc :
[http://protonome.com/apps/calx/](http://protonome.com/apps/calx/)

~~~
sunpazed
Slick app. Was looking for a RPN calc. Just purchased it.

~~~
melloclello
Cheers mate! That's probably the first sale I've had in about four months...

------
reidrac
I've always find these fascinating, but I don't know if I would actually use
one.

Basically when I would need it is when I'm programming and in those cases a
Python REPL is easy to start (new terminal, run python), and for me it is
unbeatable.

------
angdis
I really admire that someone is doing this, but I just don't understand where
these things would be useful. Other than as a novelty/nostalgia object, why?

What "use-case" does a calculator have these days?

~~~
yiyus
One that I know: labs.

Having a calculator next to your precision balance or your micrometer is
always useful. Many times, you always need to do the same operation with the
quantity you are measuring, so it is worth to even program the calculator for
it, if you have the possibility.

In this situation, the phone is usually hidden by a lab coat and you are
wearing a pair of gloves . Moreover, the computer is out of reach or you do
not want to touch. The calculator gets the job done much faster and you do not
have to worry so much when it is soaked in acid.

------
Animats
Smallest, hah! Check out the HP-01.[1]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP-01](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP-01)

~~~
jonsen
It wasn't RPN:

"The HP-01 was Hewlett-Packard's first algebraic calculator."

------
Oletros
I have the 15C clone and is awesome.

What I'm looking is a Windows RPN calculator

~~~
alkimie2
how does that keyboard feel? It looks not that great from the photos. Was
thinking to get the 15L for my son because the keys look the same as the HP
version

~~~
steaminghacker
the last time i saw one, the keyboard sucked badly. Otherwise i would buy one.
The latest might be better. hope so.

~~~
gaius
They recently changed the design of the keyboard.

------
wtbob
Oooh, these look cool! I wish I had a child or relative in school right now,
because one of these would be a gret little tool to help ensure success.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
I used an HP calculator in college (they didn't exist when I was in high
school). But now life is no longer so simple. Now you're forced to use a very
overpriced POS TI graphing calculator. Besides, most high school math teachers
probably don't even know what RPN is!

[http://mic.com/articles/125829/your-old-texas-instruments-
gr...](http://mic.com/articles/125829/your-old-texas-instruments-graphing-
calculator-still-costs-a-fortune-heres-why)

~~~
gaius
_students were allowed to use Desmos-installed iPads on the Texas state
assessment_

Calculators too expensive so use iPads???

I still have the Casio FX82 I used and school and the HP48GX I used at
college, both work perfectly and are still useful, the Casio is about 25 and
the HP about 21 years old!

------
buserror
Tried to order a 16C blue but they are out of stock already it seems. Not that
I /need/ one since I hoarded a pair of real 16C, but hey!

------
zaf
Thats cool. I wonder if they are programmable... I have a HP12C which still
feels great.

~~~
gaius
They are the exact same - original ROMs running under emulation. I have a
DM-15L and it is superb.

~~~
matejn
I've a HP-41C, but the screen is a bit busted. I know it's a different format,
but I wonder if they're similar? Do these feel like the old ones? The keys had
a really nice feel to them.

~~~
gaius
The keys are flatter and have less travel.

